# Snowplow falls into parking lot hole



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Found this on yahoo, not sure if anyone else saw this but wow, looks like a sewer line went bad with the cold in Georgia or something? But wow, kinda scary when plowing and not expecting it.
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/raw-video-snowplow-falls-into-parking-lot-hole-23899749


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

That's nucking futs.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Holly Crap I think he had to change his pants after that !!!!!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

HOLY SH!T!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn and to think I hit a pot hole last week.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

and we have go for launch in 5....4....3....2....1....


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be one hell of a call to the supervisor. I would not believe it at first. I can't imagine a guy calling and saying that happened.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a parking garage to me.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

cretebaby;1205253 said:


> Looks like a parking garage to me.


I know right!
Same here!
But how could he even get in with that truck!?!?!??!!??!
All of the parking garages i have ever been in have a LOWWW clearance!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1205277 said:


> But how could he even get in with that truck!?!?!??!!??!!


Looks like it is built into the side of a hill. You can see he drove in off the street at the end.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Yup, was a parking garage and this is about the 4th thread about this vid on the site


----------



## Townie (Jan 10, 2011)

Poor guy...wonder what was going thru the mind of anyone on the lower deck?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

It's Georgia,

Where did they even find a snow plow ? It's tough to be mad at anybody who lives in Georgia for doing anything stupid or even any thing that goes wrong for that matter. They have to plow once every few decades maybe ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a parking garage. Looks like contractor had too heavy of a truck on it. Hes gonna be footing that bill. And its gonna be a huge bill


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Townie;1206194 said:


> Poor guy...wonder what was going thru the mind of anyone on the lower deck?


I Know right i would be scared as HE##



SullivanSeptic;1206420 said:


> That is a parking garage. Looks like contractor had too heavy of a truck on it. Hes gonna be footing that bill. And its gonna be a huge bill


He's already feeling the burn!
1.The tow bill..... A good....$400+
2. Fix the structure
3. Embarrassed From all the publicity 
im sure he's pissed!


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

First of all where was he planning to put the snow, he was going to wind row it right into parked cars. Well at least he had his wittle beacon on, I hope he was ok though.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Daveyo;1218086 said:


> First of all where was he planning to put the snow, he was going to wind row it right into parked cars. Well at least he had his wittle beacon on, I hope he was ok though.


Looked to me like he was windrowing away from the cars.:waving:


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

cretebaby;1218322 said:


> Looked to me like he was windrowing away from the cars.:waving:


I see what you mean looks like theres two cars he is going to windrow right into .


----------

